# Difference in Symbian S40 & S60 series???



## go4saket (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi guys!

What is the difference in Symbian S40 and S60 series phones? I heard that one cant install any softwares ina S40 series phone. Is it true???

Chao...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 1, 2007)

series 40 is a old os.... one can install only java apps in it.... which equals nothing....
series 40 is a relatively better newer os... in wich we can install symbian apps as well.... and there is a very large collection of symbian apps... u can practically find apps 4 evything...
s60 fones enable u to multitask...
in all s60>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>s40..


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 1, 2007)

Nokia 6680 is a S40 phone but you can install all the application on it, can you not. And it is much faster as well. Any comments??


----------



## mehulved (Feb 1, 2007)

series 40, 60, 80 etc are UI's and not OS'es. Symbian is an OS.
I don't think there are any series 40 phones that have symbian OS.
It's explained very well by aadipa here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=280249&highlight=symbian+series+60#post280249


----------



## Pathik (Feb 1, 2007)

yea gautam baby... A big comment.. 6680 is a s60 fone


----------



## krazyfrog (Feb 1, 2007)

Current S40 is much improved over previous generation S40. Nokia has added more eye candy with 3D icons and inclusion of theme support and has improved gallery and music player. But still it not half as good as S60. Actually i find SE phones interface much better than S40 as they support small scale multi tasking, java app minimisation, etc. The reason S60 is so good is because of Symbian OS. Infact many people think (me included) that Symbian is the best OS for cell phones, even better than Palm and Windows. Given a choice, i'd definitely go for S60.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 1, 2007)

man it *is* the best os


----------



## ajayashish (Feb 1, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> Nokia 6680 is a S40 phone but you can install all the application on it, can you not. And it is much faster as well. Any comments??


 
who said that N6680 has a S40... it has symbian OS


----------



## krazyfrog (Feb 1, 2007)

^^ @Pathiks YOU CAN SAY THAT AGAIN !!!


----------



## alsiladka (Feb 2, 2007)

S40 - 
- Not Customizable
- A very very miniscule Java App support
- Does not support the Symbian applications.
- Can run only one app at a time

S60
+ Very User friendly and customizable
+ An extremely wide range of Heavy Duty Java Apps, Flashlite Content, Symbina Applications
+ Can run many applications at a time


S40 looks pretty childish and ameaturish to me. I have not been able to find a worthwhile article explaining the difference, but these are the differences i have been able to make out.

And by no means is S40 and OLD thing, 5300 and 5200 are both S40. It is a parallel system to S60 but is cheaper and limited as compared to S60.
__________


			
				hailgautam said:
			
		

> Nokia 6680 is a S40 phone but you can install all the application on it, can you not. And it is much faster as well. Any comments??


 
I think you mistyped or you are mistaken  
6680 is s S60 phone, whereas 6270 and 6280 are S40 phones.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 2, 2007)

It doesn't depend on UI man. It depends on the OS. It's the symbian OS that's so customisable. There can be a series 40 UI for symbain OS and series 60 UI for nokia's proprietory OS. And besides series 80 UI and series 90 UI also have symbian OS.


----------



## pra_2006 (Feb 2, 2007)

OS 40 really suck and i think why nokia made this OS its useless no applications for this but OS 60 is great u can get so many applications


----------



## Pathik (Feb 2, 2007)

in general s40 fones<se fones< s60 fones


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 3, 2007)

Yes I mistyped, I was referring to N 6280 - the sliding phone. The nokia numbers some time confuse me.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 3, 2007)

6280 is a s40v2... btw u can install only java apps on it.... 
and no doubt all s40v2 s r fast....
but wen u cant multitask then wats the use of that speed....


----------

